# Quick owners club question please



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi I have just joined the TTOC.

I was wondering other than the membership pack and the magazines what else does membership bring ?

Are there regular events and meets in my area (Essex/Herts) ?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Several companies offer discounts to TTOC members (including some Audi Dealers) - see the Members area on the TTOC website (Click my sig)

Reduced prices on some TTOC events like track days.

There is a regular meet at Bluewater and a local pub or Curry house - keep your eyes on the Events Section here for info.

Also, a bit further north - the longest running monthly meet - Kneesworth (actually at Shepreth, just south of Cambridge, but keeps the Kneesworth name for history's sake  Also see the events section

I'm sure others will be along with more reasons why it's all worth it :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm soooo glad I bothered to type all that :roll: :?

What has happened to common courtesy? :?


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: , whats that then paul....


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> I'm soooo glad I bothered to type all that :roll: :?
> 
> What has happened to common courtesy? :?


Ever feel like the invisible man :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

KenTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm soooo glad I bothered to type all that :roll: :?
> ...


Who said that?


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> I'm soooo glad I bothered to type all that :roll: :?
> 
> What has happened to common courtesy? :?


I am so sorry I didn't thank you earlier

Thank you.

I havent read the owners club forum since I posted the question as I have been on the MK II forum mostly.

Once again thank you and apologies.


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> I'm soooo glad I bothered to type all that :roll: :?
> 
> What has happened to common courtesy? :?


Even if Mike hadn't come back, that was useful for me.
Cheers 

C


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

octagonmike said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm soooo glad I bothered to type all that :roll: :?
> ...


No worries Mike...I was having a bad day :roll:

Glad the info was useful


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I may be dumb, but where is the Members Area on there? 

Does your membership have to be activated before you can log in? :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

AidenL said:


> I may be dumb, but where is the Members Area on there?
> 
> Does your membership have to be activated before you can log in? :?


You have to sign up/register on there first


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > I may be dumb, but where is the Members Area on there?
> ...


I did, but is it dependent on joining the TTOC first ?


----------

